# cross breeding



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is it possible for a rhom to breed with a catfish. and have a catom. or a pleco to breed with a rhom and have a rheco. i am seriouse. i am just giving catfish and plecos as a example. is it really possible for a rhom to cross breed with another fish other than its same specis. and have a hybrid. thanks.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I don't think its possible.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Definitely out of my league.... Perhaps researching genetic engineering can shed some light on your question....I chose not to explore such possibilities.... Let it naturally evolve when the world and environment are ready for it or keep it a ficticional creation....

As for interbreeding piranha... I remember when I was in high school there was an article in the paper about Reds being released in to Lake St Clair, and they interbred with a pan fish.... Bluegill type fish... YOu may research the Detroit Free Press years 1979-1984 and find the article... I just remember reading it... I wasn't in to piranhas then at all....

Ps... Is this question serious???


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> Ps... Is this question serious???










i think so


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah i want a rheco, a piranha that has teeth for no reason as he sucks on the glass of the tank all day. but hey at least i can see his teeth.

i doubt it possible


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> yeah i want a rheco, a piranha that has teeth for no reason as he sucks on the glass of the tank all day. but hey at least i can see his teeth.
> 
> i doubt it possible










that would be awsome!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i dint think it would work but i though i would get some other opinions. it would be cool to have some freaky piranhas.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i dont think its possible out of the class species. maybe in subspecies but u never know. they have x-men, why not x-piranha


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

boxer said:


> they have x-men, why not x-piranha


 hahaha. that would be funny to have muntant piranhas protecting the world from grave danger and come in right about when the bad guys try to take over the world.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

it is absolutely, in no way possible. that's like saying, could you breed with a rabbit or a mouse? both of you are mammals, where a rhom and pleco are both fishes... anyway, it is not possible. hell, some cichlids can't even cross, and they are much MUCH more closely related than a piranha and a lorcariid or catfish.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thank you rday...

Besides having no behavioral inclination to hybridize, their chromosome numbers are probably different. Remember meiosis?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

It should be possibly for pygos to cross and for serras to cross.. not sure if they could cross with each other, but i dont see why you would want to. Whenever you crossbreed you are going to have alot of garbage fish produced, so then you need to look into selective breeding to isolated the combination of genetic traits that you would like your hybrid fish to have.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Remember meiosis....lol not for years till you just reminded me......my sceience teacher saluts you!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

YES!!! IT CAN BE DONE!!!!
JUST THROW 2 VIAGRA PILLS (PER 10 GALLONS) IN THE TANK AND IN TWO HOURS YOU WOULD BE ABLE TO FEEL THE LOVE.....









Jim :rasp:


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i thought that if you cross breed the offspring thats produced will more likely be stronger than normal. i think its caleld Hybrid Vigor some sh*t i learned in bio.


----------



## REAKtion (Jun 10, 2003)

It is not possible because they are different species and they have a reproductive barrier which prevents the sperm and the egg from ever reaching the fertilization stage...


----------



## BLOCKA (Nov 28, 2003)

Sounds like something stupid serrasalmus collector would try to come up with....


----------



## Terror_In_Side (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)




----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

BLOCKA said:


> Sounds like something stupid serrasalmus collector would try to come up with....


 If this reffering to a member, it's better to edit and change your post asap or give some explanations (or a mod must delete it).
If you have an argument with a member it's better to use pm instead this post you made......









Jim


----------

